# Shaving down there before labor and delivery?



## nmmom813

I'm trying to remember where I read it--

Is it a nice thing to do or a courtesy to hospital staff to shave yous lady bits before you have the baby? 

Maybe I read it was for a different procedure-I'm don't remember. Does hospital staff care if you're shaved up or not?


----------



## aj11

i went trimmed up last time, will this time too. didnt really care as much about the staff (they've seen it all!!) but theres a lot going on down there afterwards, and it was one less thing to worry about. i wouldn't completely shave though because its so sensitive afterward, and might have lacerations etc and the itching of it growing back would drive me mad!! :)


----------



## paperz

In some places they do still shave a woman before labour and birth, although it is completely pointless and really can lead to a lot of discomfort for you afterward! I would say go ahead and trim yourself up (or not) as you normally do. The important thing is that you are comfortable with yourself - don't worry about the nurses or doctor! Like the previous poster said, they've seen it all! And they don't care either way ;)


----------



## ovetta2001

Doctors have seen it all before and if they don't do it themselves I don;t think they really care.

Personally I will be trimming. I think shaving is never me because it hurts but trimming keeps everything tidy and also stops mess. Your body doesn't stop with the leaking etc after birth so if there is less to get stuck to im happy!


----------



## ccg01

i've read that doctors and nurses recommend you don't shave when you are going to labor and delivery because when you have the baby you can be really be bruised up in that area and it said a couple more things but i don't excatlly remember what else...:thumbup:


----------



## Celesse

I think its your body and you should do whatever makes *you* feel most comfortable, both physically and emotionally. 70's-Style-muff, or Landing Strip...totally up to you. None of the hospital staff are going to mind/notice/comment either way.


----------



## shelleney

They hospital staff are not bothered either way. Do whatever makes you feel comfortable. For hygiene reasons, I will be shaving all of mine off, as it will be so much easier to keep clean after the birth.
Its up to you :flower:


----------



## Chilli

Can you reach down there?


----------



## shelleney

Chilli - I do mine blind :wacko: dangerous, huh? 
I just use a disposable razor, and reach down in the shower. I cant see, but I can feel, and reach....


----------



## Chilli

EEEkkk Shells - I'm not that brave!! Also have trouble even collecting a wee sample these days so they'll have to take me as they find me! How are you getting on?


----------



## shelleney

Haha. Maybe I should start asking my OH to do my shaving for me? It is getting abit dangerous now!

Im doing good thanks. How are you? You should come back to the Femmes Fetales thread to check in with everyone :flower:


----------



## Soos

waxing it all off! easier to take care of episio and feels more hygienic/clean


----------



## nautegesocks

im not very far along yet but asked my best freind how she managed to stay neat down there when pregnant she told me she sat on the side of the bath or on an old towel on the floor and put a mirror oposite so she could still see what she was doing ive started to practice shaving like this for when i cant see and its been so helpfull best advise ive been given so far hope this might help someone :) x x x


----------



## GingerNut

I'd just go with a trim, shaving can have uncomfortable after effects at the best of times, never mind when you're bruised and swollen! But the neater things are, the easier it is to keep it clean afterwards (don't under estimate the mess for the first while!). 

I couldn't reach last time and got DH to do it, it was a disaster! I'm going to give him lessons this time while I can still do it : )


----------



## Lauraxamy

I can't see mine!! :haha:
Last time I trimmed will do the same this time..


----------



## chele

i shaved all mine off last time.Good job as I had an emergency section and they would have needed to shave the top anyway

This time I am just going with a trim though.


----------



## lesleyann

All off, Did the same with kyle, much much easyer to stay clean and smelling freash freash with no hair for bits to stick to eww.. I find one leg on the side of the bath and move bump around lol

I will always remember this story though 

"
MW - The baby has a full head of hair Mrs X"
Mr X - Oh wow what colour?
MW - Dark Black

A while later...

MW - Here is your lovely baby boy
Mr X - Where is his hair you said he had a full head of hair??
MW - *looking sheepish* It was mistake for pubes im ever so sorry!

Mr X - Has a good laugh at Mrs X expense "


----------



## Eternal

i shave it all off anyway, so will just continue to maintain, because i always shave it all anyway its not itchy or senstive, but if you shave it off for the first time it will be itchy. 

I can still sort of do it myself (even with twins) and get OH to check and tidy up, but soon he will need to take over. 

If you intend to shave it all off, i recommend a mens vibrating razor, they work fantastic, so smooth and no nicks or tugs! perfect. Ill never touch a cheap disposible again lol! shaving foam too x


----------



## bassdesire

I can't imagine asking my hubby to shave my bits--that is hilarious! Your OHs are all into it? I wonder what I am going to do... do you trim with scissors or an electric razor thing???


----------



## Seity

Hospital doesn't care. 
I shaved mine every day in the shower same as always, but I had a tiny bump, so no problem seeing to shave and keep it all trimmed the way I like. I don't like bald, so I'd never do that.


----------



## Kel127

I kept mine trim through out my last preganancy. I had my husband help shave me before I was induced to make sure I got eveything.


----------



## tristansmum

i did but i always make sure i'm neat and tidy so it wasn't for the hospital staff convience but my own comfort. i ended up with emergency c section so i would have been shaved if i hadn't already done it myself lol


----------



## mummy2be...

i got my DH to shave me before i went in to be induced for my own dignity (trying to spare a little of it) and for the sake of the midwives.


----------



## elfy_p

I get everything down there waxed off anyway, I feel cleaner and more hygienic that way and it'll be good when I give birth (and afterwards) that there's no hairy bits in the way! I hate the hair! My next waxing is due at 39 weeks, just in time before bubsy comes along =D
I'd never shave again, tried it once and the itching was unbearable! Waxing is a bit painful but nothing like the pain that we're all gonna have to go through!


----------



## chuck

nmmom813 said:


> I'm trying to remember where I read it--
> 
> Is it a nice thing to do or a courtesy to hospital staff to shave yous lady bits before you have the baby?
> 
> Maybe I read it was for a different procedure-I'm don't remember. Does hospital staff care if you're shaved up or not?


Bless, but why the heck would you do it for the staff?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Its meant to be hairy down there no one will be offended by a bit of hair and it certainly isn't dirty or unhygienic. 

If you want to try nad shave before hand go ahead but you dont have to do it for anyone.

The practice of routinely shaving ladies for delivery went out years ago as it was a waste of time and increased likelihood of infection of from cuts and nics form people not paying attention when shaving you plus it was a little degrading!

I trimmed up a bit and that wasnt shaved for my EMCS.


----------



## chuck

elfy_p said:


> I get everything down there waxed off anyway, I feel cleaner and more hygienic that way and it'll be good when I give birth (and afterwards) that there's no hairy bits in the way! I hate the hair! My next waxing is due at 39 weeks, just in time before bubsy comes along =D
> I'd never shave again, tried it once and the itching was unbearable! Waxing is a bit painful but nothing like the pain that we're all gonna have to go through!

OMFG I need the number of your beautician...I've had a few waxes and fuck me they hurt worse that labour! 

CTX were easy compared to a wax.


----------



## hawalkden

I was thinking of just going blind and guessing ;).. I've given her a trim with OH shaver which seems to be okay. I hate anything of the sort for hair on my lady! So it's driving me crazy beucase I can't see it but OH can. Joking about it being a 70's Style Muff! ;).

Main :blush: for me is the hairs around my bum! :(


----------



## MummyNovember

Im gonna be whippin it all off. I dont trust my beloved husband to do any of it because knowing my luck he would have shaved it into some sort of shape or picture an i wouldnt be able to tell because i cant see it lol i do all mine in the bath now


----------



## OctBebe

I went blind, MW asked who done it I said me, apparently I done a good job Hahahahaha


----------



## cherryglitter

i didnt shave when i had jake. 
if a nurse would've done it for me, i would've jumped at the chance :haha:
i hated not being able to do it.


----------



## JessPape

Hubby offered to do it when i can't reach... I kinda laughed at him, and said i'd manage... ahah, I dont know i like to shave, and i do it every second day. Wether its gonna take me an hour or ten minutes its going to be done.


----------

